# Repost from other thread



## MonsterMalak (Aug 24, 2011)

I was wanting to take the "Best Dog for Preppers" a different direction.

To discuss the different breeds that could provide REAL Protection if needed.

I can fully understand a persons desire to want the breed of dog that they are familiar with. Also, ones idea of what they will need is different for their situation. 
The type of dog I wanted was a tough capable protector with the intelligence to be able to determine a real threat. A dog that had the Size, Strength and skill to take out almost any risk. Be it from a Mountain Lion or Several men,,, without guns anyway. A dog that could function in climate extremes, eat anything, travel many miles if needed, have the drive to chase and engage threats. A dog that has few health issues, and lives a long time. But most importantly, a dog that is safe with the family, farm animals, and anyone considered Friend.
Although there are many breeds out there with many great qualities, my search found one breed with the most desireable concentration of qualities. The BOZ SHEPHERD is an Ancient Guardian breed from the remote Urfa Mountains in Turkey. Bred for thousands of years in a harsh environment, ruthless culling, poor nutrition, hard work and traveling many hundreds of miles a year created a Supreme and Capable guardian.
The kind of dog I want protecting me if things get real ugly, or just every day right now.



> *By Indogolight*
> "Caucasian Shepherd was the best guard/protection dog I've ever had.
> 
> Caucasian Shepherd Dog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...


*By MonsterMalak*
I would have to agree with the assessment of the Caucasion, CAO, CO, Alibi. Bet I wouldnt go anywhere someone has one. Heard many stories of people being attacked even though introduced by the owner.

YES, the Boz and Caucasion shared anscestors between 1,000-2,000 years ago. But much can change in that many generations.

Compared to the Caucasions types, the Boz are bigger, more athletic, and More Even Temperament. I would also say that the Boz has more capability to stop intruders, Their physical ability is Unreal.

Un-socialized, the Boz would be a dog that would prevent anyone on your place. But socialized, can be (depending on the individual) a dog that can follow you all day in town around hundreds of people. My dogs are safe at a ball game off the leash, but WILL keep you in your car at my home.

The reason for the difference is that the PREY DRIVE has been bred down in the Boz, as in most Livestock Guardians. With this the Rank Drive is reduced. Or the need for the owner to maintain Dominance is not even an issue. The Boz will remain submissive to all in the Family, even the children. My kids can pull a porkchop out of their mouth.

It was this element of SAFTEY, while maintaining the Drive and Ability to defend, that brought me to them. A dog 32-39 inch (at the shoulder), 150-260 pound dog that is naturally muscled up, can run 30+ mph, and not scared to defend,,,, but safe with your children and all their friends.

The Boz are only recently exposed to the world, as it has and is illegal to take them out of Turkey. A conduit was found, and there are 8 over here so far, and plans to bring over 6-8 bred females are in the works. I imported a male Boz for an Airforce man last month. Importation is possible, but expensive. Litters are planned in the near future.


----------



## MonsterMalak (Aug 24, 2011)

*Pictures of Boz Shepherds*









This is our 10 month old pup Monster. He has some growing, and filling out to do.








This is our most recent import, brought in to breed to Monster. She is only 18 months old, and a lean 145#








Excellent example of the Impressivness of the Boz.








Should keep back all but the most desperate or stupid.

Would love to hear about other breeds like the Caucasions, Alibi, Bully Kutta,,,etc


----------



## Calebra (Nov 8, 2010)

THis guy is a breeder trying to sell puppies--look up monstermalak.com.


----------



## MonsterMalak (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes I did import dogs with plans of breeding. Never tried to portray anything to the contrary.
But no I am not JUST trying to sell pups. Do not have any to sell at this time, and have many people waiting for pups.

But what's wrong with expressing admiration and love for a breed that I feel could benefit many people. What is so wrong with wanting to share ones passion?


----------



## Calebra (Nov 8, 2010)

"I have never had or been around a co, cao, or tibettin Mastiff"--malak,you posted that on dogforums.com a few months ago. NOw you are giving an opinion on the breeds that you said you never met and more than that spreading same idiotic stereotypes to sell the puppies that you breed. Makes me pretty damn annoyed.
Passion is one thing--selling to people who have no experience with guardian breeds or lgd is another. Spreading bull about breeds to further your own goals is simply not acceptable.


----------



## MonsterMalak (Aug 24, 2011)

Calebra,

I feel you must have misunderstood the original post on this thread. The middle part is a CUT and PASTE off a response to my post on best dog for preppers. I put it in quotations under the posters name. I don't have any experience with them, and stated so.

I never meant to bash the caucasion. Just mirroring the most prevelant research avaliable. I know breeders that warn of their risk and potential liability.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

MonsterMalak said:


> This is our 10 month old pup Monster. He has some growing, and filling out to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Beautiful dogs ! In better tiems I'd love to have a few of those Caucasion Sheps.
Guess whos coming to dinner if tshtf and those 'monsters' get hungry.
I'd put my 70 lb.hound mix up against any dog far as protection,she is fearless and loyal.Either way a bullet will stop her and any other dog dead in their tracks.
We just want them to bark and warn us,not fight the enemy.


----------



## Calebra (Nov 8, 2010)

MonsterMalak said:


> I was wanting to take the "Best Dog for Preppers" a different direction.
> 
> To discuss the different breeds that could provide REAL Protection if needed.
> 
> ...


For a guy that has no experience with those breeds you sure have a lot of information to share.UNfortunatly most of it incorrect. "prevalent" research? really? Maybe next time you should do a bit of research and might even want toi see the breed you're talking about in person before condeming them as uncontrollable.
Unfortunatly Malak you simply don't know much about dogs. Prey drive was always low in lgd dogs due to breeds developing from the original primitive mastiff--tibetan. but since prey drive has nothing whatsawever to do with aggression towards humans I am not sure why you even mentioning it. It also does not affect rank drive--which all lgds have a certain ammount off. Pack behavior on the other hand is elevated with lgds unlike any other dog seeing livestock and their humans as part of the pack and to be protected. 
You unfortunatly are missinforming people not only about the breeds you have no knowledge about but also the breed whose puppies you are trying to sell. Misinformed and uneducated people aquiring a dog as capable and intelligent as most gds ends up in a dog being put down at some pet shelter .
I despise people who breed dogs for money but that aside the least you can do is read up on the behavior and history of these dogs.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

People with no experience with large dogs with an aggressive reputation should forget acquiring dogs from those breeds. I have (and do still) own Rottweilers and German Shepards. They are very demanding and the Rotties especially will test you over and over for dominance. Being dominated by any dog, much less a Rot is not pleasant. Keep in mind that owning any of these aggressive large breeds is akin of have a loaded, cocked, gun and can be just as much of a liability. 

Final piece of unsolicited advice - check you homeowner's insurance before buying any of these breeds. Many companies will no longer insure you if you have dog(s) of certain breeds.


----------



## Calebra (Nov 8, 2010)

Jezcruzen said:


> People with no experience with large dogs with an aggressive reputation should forget acquiring dogs from those breeds. I have (and do still) own Rottweilers and German Shepards. They are very demanding and the Rotties especially will test you over and over for dominance. Being dominated by any dog, much less a Rot is not pleasant. Keep in mind that owning any of these aggressive large breeds is akin of have a loaded, cocked, gun and can be just as much of a liability.
> 
> Final piece of unsolicited advice - check you homeowner's insurance before buying any of these breeds. Many companies will no longer insure you if you have dog(s) of certain breeds.


Great point. A loaded gun--but one with temper ,loyalty and intellect.
And a little unsolicited advice from me as well lol--there is no breed specific legislation against exotic breeds or mutts. So scrap your pride and register your dog as a mutt. Will save you a lot of trouble in the long run.


----------



## MonsterMalak (Aug 24, 2011)

Calebra,
Again let me say that I am sorry for Bashing your breed. As stated, I have never owned a CAO,,,, but had based my opinion off of many conversations with breeders, owners, and on the written information when I was looking into obtaining one.
In the right situation or need, I am sure the Co or CAO would excell at guarding over the Boz. Also understand that there are many professional opinions as to how Prey Drive, Rank Drive, Aggression, Defensivness and Pack mentality relate to each other.
Because someone believes something different than you does not mean they are lacking Knowledge. 

I was just explaining the diffrences of the Boz to the average type of Guardian Dog. 
I have assisted persons to import these dogs without a dollar for my time. I have no idea when I will even have a litter, may be 4-8 months. So to keep plugging on my efforts to sell puppies is unfair. I have 27 people on a waiting list from USA and CA. And have redirected buyers from 14 other countries to other breeders in Turkey, Europe and Korea. I never posted a website, email, or phone number. So please understand, I am just sharing a love of mine.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

MonsterMalak said:


> Calebra,
> Again let me say that I am sorry for Bashing your breed. As stated, I have never owned a CAO,,,, but had based my opinion off of many conversations with breeders, owners, and on the written information when I was looking into obtaining one.
> In the right situation or need, I am sure the Co or CAO would excell at guarding over the Boz. Also understand that there are many professional opinions as to how Prey Drive, Rank Drive, Aggression, Defensivness and Pack mentality relate to each other.
> Because someone believes something different than you does not mean they are lacking Knowledge.
> ...


 I don't think those dogs are any more dangerous than pit bulls and a few others .
Also stop apologizing,your not the only one here selling things,you just don't fit into the clique.
We have a smorgosboard of folks here and most are very prep savvy.But they can be very intolerant sometimes.:wave:


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

I had a CMD years ago, looked just like the one in this picture. My dad brought her home so I don't know how he came to get her. A Doberman showed up on our doorstep one day and stayed and later on a German Shepard did the same.
Later, with my own kids, I got a Rottie. Call it luck or what you may but each one of these dogs were great with kids and other dogs. The one I had to keep my eye on? The Collie's! Great with kids...but not so good when strangers got close to the kids, even if the strangers were our friends. So you can't type cast breeds, good training helps get the dog you want.
Now I go the "Little Yapper" route...well, little anyway...not so much a yapper.


----------



## MonsterMalak (Aug 24, 2011)

Dixie,
It is always to hear a nice voicr. COMMAND, I am not familiar with. Very cute!
Like you, I have had and been around many good dogs of many breeds or mixes. Best guardian for kids was a Greman Shepherd. She wouldn't hardly let anyone touch them outside of family. And then, only under her watchfull eye.

Just FYI, I would not compare the pitbull to the Boz, although the Pit is somewhat unfairly steriotyped. 

Thanks


----------



## Graebarde (Aug 30, 2011)

MonsterMalak said:


> the Pit is somewhat unfairly steriotyped.


This is so true. It really has as much to do with how the animal is raised and trained as blood line instincts. I've seen Dobies and Rotties, both 'aggressive breeds', that were mush, the same with Pits and Alstasians.. But I have a rule of thumb around strange dogs... no matter their size or what their 'master' says.. don't trust them till you really know them.

FB


----------



## MonsterMalak (Aug 24, 2011)

Being an ER Nurse for many years, I would have to say that far to many dog bites are attributed to Pitbulls.

But when looked at objectively, far to many descriptions of dogs are pegged as pitbull if only slightly resemble one. Can see that the publics fear perpetuates the claims. As the doberman and chow were the Focus of past years. Not to say that there have not been many Pitbull attacks, as there have. I feel it is something the breed needs to respected for the potential of, and owned responsibly because of. 

People that own serious or capable breeds need to be responsible in evaluating their dogs potential, and controling their environment. Also instructing others in proper behavior with these dogs. 
Lately, a coworker snuck up on a dog I had at work, and while she was laying down, pinched her but and yelled at her. The TEASE almost ended bad. 
Don't Goose a big dog you do not know, and do not asume others will not do something STUPID.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Idiot parents who would allow their children to run up to my Rot while I was out with him should have known better. I often would have to put myself between the kids and the dog in order to keep them away. "Mike" probably would have taken it in stride, but I couldn't take that chance. The noisy kids could have surprised him, frightened him, or maybe he was just having a bad day. Regardless, parents should know better and teach their kids not ever to run up to strange dogs.


----------



## Graebarde (Aug 30, 2011)

Jezcruzen said:


> Idiot parents who would allow their children to run up to my Rot while I was out with him should have known better. I often would have to put myself between the kids and the dog in order to keep them away. "Mike" probably would have taken it in stride, but I couldn't take that chance. The noisy kids could have surprised him, frightened him, or maybe he was just having a bad day. Regardless, parents should know better and teach their kids not ever to run up to strange dogs.


Problem lies with the parents, the same parents that probably don't control their kids in the best of times and when something goes sour is 'not the kids fault, but YOUR fault..' and not just with dogs. It seems far too many ppl today will refuse to take responsibilty for their actions or those of the persons or animals they are charged with. 'Kids can not be held accountable' is part of the problem of society today. FB


----------

